# BIANCHI 940SF 2000?



## Kevinski66 (19 Jul 2017)

Hi all,
I bought a Bianchi 940SF today at an auction and would like to know what year it was made and if possible how much it's worth please


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jul 2017)

I'd say 1990s vintage and not a lot.


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2017)

It's worth as much as you paid for it at auction


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2017)

Clean it ride it fix it and keep riding it


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Jul 2017)

I never knew Bianchi made MTBs! 

What it's worth isn't necessarily the same as how much it costs/will sell for... the latter is probably "not much" but as for the former, you can have a heck of a lot of fun on a bike like that


----------



## marzjennings (23 Jul 2017)

In that state, maybe a fiver. Fixed up with new tyres, cables, grips, bearings, chain and serviced fork, maybe a 100.


----------

